# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Quel est le meilleur endroit pour coder ? Bureau, lit, canap, fort, etc. Fates votre choix !

## Katleen Erna

*Quel est le meilleur endroit pour coder ? Bureau, lit, canap, fort... Fates votre choix !*

Mes amis dveloppeurs me racontent souvent comment ils aiment coder en tant avachis, en compagnie de leur ordinateur, sur leur lit ou leur canap.
D'o l'ide qui m'est venu de raliser un sondage pour savoir quel tait l'endroit prfr de nos lecteurs pour crire leurs programmes et autres logiciels.

Bien sur, lorsqu'on est au bureau, on n'a pas le choix que de travailler sur une chaise (ou un fauteuil). Mais lorsque les dveloppements se font  la maison, cela ouvre plus de possibilits.

Il y a le hamac, le lit, le canap, etc. Et aussi bien sr les chaises, pour les afficionados de ces dernires.

De plus, une grande partie du travail se fait sans ordinateur, en rflchissant ou griffonnant sur un bout de papier. Activit qui peut autant se faire dans les bois qu' son bureau.

Certains trouvent mme parfois la solution  un travail ardu dans leurs rves, et la mettent alors  excution au rveil.

 ::fleche::  Et vous, comment travaillez vous ? Quel endroit a votre prfrence pour raliser ou prparer vos codes ?

----------


## Caly4D

autre : une cave  18C  ::aie:: 

(mais sur un bureau)

----------


## Marco46

Au bureau mais avachi sur mon fauteuil, les yeux ne doivent jamais tre au dessus des crans, et les jambes doivent de prfrence reposer intgralement sur un gros carton tout plein ou une chaise molletonne. 

C'est les bases !

Les solutions aux problmes pnibles me viennent gnralement entre 13h et 14h en mangeant. Pas spcialement en soire ou au lit mais trs souvent sur cette priode. Je crois que c'est parce que c'est un moment de relchement en plein travail. Je serais bien plus productif si j'avais le droit  une sieste autour des 15h.

----------


## Viish

Personellement je trouve que le meilleur endroit pour plancher sur un problme c'est dans ses rves. a m'arrive assez souvent et je trouve a trs pratique. a permet en plus de passer plus de temps sur un programme tout en se reposant.

----------


## LooserBoy

J'ai vot pour chaque choix sauf le toit de l'immeuble car j'ai facilement le vertige...  ::aie:: 

En lieu autre, je propose le troquet du quartier, au comptoir tout en papotant avec les potes (non informaticiens) car l'un d'entre eux  fait une remarque sur un sujet autre que celui qui me proccupe mais qui m'a fait faire tilt.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FailMan

Le bureau !

Rien que pour les deux crans, le gros clavier, la grosse souris, la fentre pas loin  ::aie:: , le 2.1 pour la musique si besoin (seul truc qui manque, un frigo).

Je me vois mal coder sur mon lit ou dans le canap avec un portable, c'est trop petit :/

----------


## Fooshi

Personnelement je ne me sens pas du tout a l'aise pour coder sur un canap et le portable sur les genous (d'ailleurs un portable pour coder je n'aime pas vraiment), je me trouve beaucoup moins productif. Sur un bureau et bien en face de l'ecran, le clavier juste devant l'ecran voila ce qui me correpond le mieux !

----------


## Leonhart

Le bureau pour coder.
N'importe o pour savoir que coder.

Mettre l'accent pour les endroits insolites. Qui n'a jamais eu d'ide d'algo sous la douche,  la plage, en faisant la vidange de sa voiture ... enfin de compte l, o on ne peut pas coder ?  ::):

----------


## Floral

Je n'ai jamais t aussi productif que lorsque je codais  la bibliothque (dans le sens quantit de code produit, pas forcment en terme de qualit), pour un projet scolaire. sinon dans un bureau de 3 ou 4 personnes c'est le top pour moi.

----------


## Ivelios

Pour ma part c'est le bureau ou le lit. Quoi que le lit c'est moins rapide au touchPad.
Mais en gnral c'est en marchant que je trouve la solution. Je tourne en rond dans le bureau, je m'assoie, je me lve, je marche,...
On ne peux pas dire qu'informaticien ce n'est pas sportif comme mtier  ::mouarf::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

Personnellement je code la plus par du temps au bureau bien assit dans mon fauteuil. Mais la plus par de temps je trouve la solution aux problmes qui me tracassent dans mes rves

----------


## fabszn

Hello,

Les ides, c'est toujours un peu partout... j'ai toujours un petit carnet dans lequel je consigne les ides qui me vienne (sur des problmes, ou simplement des ides).

Aussi le soir avant de m'endormir, ou le matin tt..

Coder, j'ai quasiment toujours mon portable avec moi (ou pas loin en mode veille).

Le plus frustrant c'est lorsque je suis sur un problme et que je suis contraint de quitter mon problme sans avoir la moindre ide d'une bauche de solution.. 
Dans ce cas, l je prends mon Iphone pour chercher des ides sur le net et si pas de rseau un bouquin...

(par contre je n'ai pas trouver le questionnaire)

----------


## elmcherqui

incontestablement mon bureau avec mes deux ecrans et mon clavier qui fait un son agrable lorsque j'appuie sur une touche . sinon c'est trs bizarre mais la solution de mes problmes me vient souvent lorsque je fait mes ablutions ou pendant la prire et aussi trs souvent lorsque je m'allonge sur le lit . Cependant il n'est pas du tous question que je code sur pc portable ou sur le lit , je m'imagine jamais entrain de le faire .

----------


## Viish

Une fois j'ai cod dans un bus, mais pas par choix. Je devais rendre  l'arrive un projet auquel il manquait quelques lignes.
Je ne le recommande pas. C'est pas super pratique d'appuyer sur les bonnes touches avec les nids-de-poule, la conduite sportive des chauffeurs de bus, ...

----------


## galien

J'ai dj debug  la plage, sous les cocotiers, devant des kite surfeurs  ::D:

----------


## Sehnsucht

Pour moi je distingue deux cas:

Quand je suis en phase de rflexion/algorithmique, je recherche la chaleur de prfrence le soleil, assis sur une chaise ou dans l'herbe avec mon calepin mon crayon et mes gommes (oui j'en prends plusieurs c'est que parfois a s'use vite  ::aie:: ) l'hiver a serait plutt devant une chemine.

Aprs quand vient la phase de ralisation, l c'est un bon bureau (avec surtout un bon fauteuil) et si jamais je bloque sur une erreur une syntaxe que je ne retrouve pas ou autre avant de m'nerver je vais marcher, boire un caf, me dtendre bref penser  tout sauf  a et quand j'ai du bol j'ai pas fait 10 mtres que paf a fait tilt !

Les rves c'est pas mal aussi, mais faut russir  s'en souvenir  ::aie::  je prfre alors la discussion entre amis (initis ou pas) sur tout et sur rien, qui arrive par je ne sais quel mystre de mon cerveau  partir de l'pidmie de dengue aux Antilles  me dire j'ai oubli de propager l'exception machin dans le cas truc-muche  ::aie:: 

Cordialement !

----------


## guillaume07

> J'ai dj debug  la plage, sous les cocotiers, devant des kite surfeurs


kyte

----------


## galien

@guillaume07, je voulais dire des surfeurs en kilt :;):

----------


## Invit

> Il y a le hamac, le lit, le canap, etc.


Dans ces cas, quels sont les frquences de consultations d'un kin?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pi-2r

dans ma chambre sur un bureau avec la chaine hifi  cot...

----------


## berceker united

En tout cas, pas chez soit. Le meilleur endroit pour moi c'est un endroit dans laquelle on pas trop ses habitudes. Personnellement, un bar avec un bon casque mais pas un bar assis en bord de rue de Paname parce que l.
Dans ces conditions, je pisse du code contre le vent sans me rincer les dents  ::mrgreen::

----------


## divxdede

Pour moi la question serait plutt quand ?
J'adore coder la nuit... mais c'est rarement le cas...

----------


## antoinev2

Pour coder j'aime tre assis dans un bon sige, sur le pc fixe avec l'cran 22", c'est quand mme beaucoup plus pratique qu'un cran de portable.
Il faut que je ne sois pas trop distrait, donc soit l'environnement est calme, soit je sors mon iPod.

Par contre je ne me rappelle quasiment jamais de mes rves, pas de bol, mais quand je butte sur un problme, une pause me suffit en gnral, et l je regrette de ne pas avoir fait de pause plus tt bien sr  :;):

----------


## Bapt.ice

Au bureau car le matriel est adapt et le calme est de rigueur !

Par contre, les solutions aux problmes me viennent toujours sous la douche du matin ! aprs une bonne nuit de sommeil et de repos, le matin le cerveau s'active sur les problmes de la veille, sans trop de pression, et hop c'est le dclic sous la douche !  ::ccool::

----------


## Lorantus

Je dois dire autre : la terrasse, devant mon bureau,  la maison, car je partage les deux.

et pour reprendre 



> Pour moi la question serait plutt quand ?
> J'adore coder la nuit... mais c'est rarement le cas...

----------


## Aspartame

moi , j'aime bien tre devant un ordinateur pour a !

----------


## SirDarken

Pour moi le bureau aussi, dans tous les autres endroits je me vois mal avec un PC.

----------


## Sunchaser

Priorit numro 1 a mon bureau de mon petit chez moi ( l't je regarde pousser mes fleurs, l'hiver j'ai l'odeur de la chemine ), ou mon petit bureau de teutonie lorsque je suis en "dplacement".
Le truc bizarre, c'est le pieu. Normalement, c'est pas fait pour ca, mais j'arrive trs souvent a avancer tantt sur des points annexes, tantt carrement sur de "vrais" problmes, post ainsi a l'horizontale. Compltement contradictoire avec le fait que c'est hyper par pratique du tout ...
Sinon pour "autres", je pourrais imaginer coder:
. hum ... dans mon frigo, entour de mes bires favorites, bien au frais, mais je suis pas sur que le portable apprcie l'humidit
. dans une serre avec pleins de fleurs, et pleins de bonnes odeurs, mais idem pour l'humidit
. dans un sex-shop ? "ah tiens, elle vibre ma souris maintenant? ... ah non, merde, rat ..."
. ah non, ca y est, j'ai trouv l'endroit ultime pour rester concentr ( et pendant longtemps ): dans le prochain voyage habit "Terre-Mars". La au moins, impossible d'tre distrait par un vnement extrieur.

----------


## yoyo88

le meilleurs endroit pour coder ? sans doute sur une plage de sable fin avec un amaque entre 2 cocotier, eau turquoise, cocktail et soleil...

par contre pas sur que sa soit super productif...

----------


## nasty

Mon endroit prfr pour coder! assis en tailleur dans mon petit hamac dans ma chambre,avec le portable sur les jambes, avec de la musique calme sur le 5.1 ou le gros casque, et de temps en temps un peu d'encens.

Roh c'est tellement bon de coder dans ces conditions.

----------


## pcaboche

> *Quel est le meilleur endroit pour coder ?*


En Inde ? (pour diminuer les cots...)

Aux toilettes ? (pour pisser du code  partir d'une conception de m****)

 ::aie::

----------


## galien

> Quel est le meilleur endroit pour coder ?


Une Skoda? ::mouarf::

----------


## Max

J'ai vot pour le bureau, simplement parce que j'ai la chance d'y avoir deux crans, et a c'est le pied absolu  ::D: 

Aprs dans mes rves, je dirais coder la nuit, seul, sur un bureau, de prfrence bien en bordel (souvenirs de mes annes d'tudes), avec un bon casque et le son qui va avec, une machine  caf  proximit et un bon gros cendrier  ::aie::  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

> En Inde ? (pour diminuer les cots...)
> 
> Aux toilettes ? (pour pisser du code  partir d'une conception de m****)


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Le bureau et le lit  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi je prfre le canap (allong avec le portable sur le ventre : vu la circonfrence il est pile  la bonne hauteur...  ::lol::  ) 
sinon j'ai dj fait dans le lit aussi mais je trouve a moins pratique....

Sinon pour les ides elles me viennent aussi la nuit...
Le plus bizarre c'est que je ne me rappelles presque jamais mes rves mais lorsqu'il y a la solution d'un problme info (code ou autre) je ne me souviens *que* de la solution !! Mon cerveau doit tre trop conditionn  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Encore tudiant, et je connais mes premires grosses phases de dev 9h/jour 5j/semaine, je commence  en rver la nuit a fait bizarre  :8O: 

Le plus bizarre c'est que dans mes rves, je tente de rsoudre un problme non informatique ("o est pass machin ?") par l'informatique (par des appels  des fonctions PHP ou des requtes MySQL par exemple  ::aie:: )

Au dbut a fait peur et puis on s'y habitue ... ou pas

----------


## Lyche

Au bureau ! de toute faon, je ne code pas quand je suis plus au travail  ::aie::

----------


## Nirvanask1

je code pas..  \o/

comme ca c'est fait..

----------


## atb

Au bureau, chez moi je suis tout le temps distrait (tl, musique,famille,...)

Sinon qu'on je coince sur un pb d'algorithmie c'est sur le trne (toilettes) que je trouve la solution  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon des fois je finis de dbugger dans le mtro avec mes doigts

----------


## Lady

Sur un burau parceque il me faut un fixe pour tre fficace ... 

Par contre la pose n'est pas la mme que au bureau:

Ce sera une jambe de chaque cot du clavier (ou sur le bureau les jambes ... et le c** sur la chaise ... je vous laisse imaginer ... (bon faut pile la bone hauteur de burea et de chaise sinon c'est pas comfortable)

----------


## Contrec

Moi j'ai pris du plaisir  coder en vacances  la mer sur une terrasse d'un appartement en regardant passer les gens aller  la mer en famille, le son de l'eau et des gamins qui s'amusent, les oiseaux et tout (pour info c'tait au cap d'Agde).

Bien sr j'ai aussi fait des choses normales de vacances...


Vous pensez que je suis normal ?

----------


## atb

> Moi j'ai pris du plaisir  coder en vacances  la mer sur une terrasse d'un appartement en regardant passer les gens aller  la mer en famille, le son de l'eau et des gamins qui s'amusent, les oiseaux et tout (pour info c'tait au cap d'Agde).


Je crois que j'ai dj vu ce film  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

J'ai rpondu : sur le bureau, le canap, le lit, dans la fort, sur le toit d'un immeuble, sur le lave-linge...

Ah zut, je me suis tromp de sondage. Et peut-tre mme de site d'ailleurs. Je croyais que la question c'tait : _"quel est le meilleur endroit pour faire l'amour ?"_.  ::oops:: 

Bon ben dsol...  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Au milieu de pleins de produits d'entretiens, assis sur des barils de lessive.
Uniquement valable pour coder qq lignes d'Ajax videmement  ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## babaothe

salut

j'ai vot autre car :
- j'ai pens que dvelopper n'tait rien (pure rcitation) ! concevoir un mcanisme adroit, par contre, est bien plus complexe et ...est tout
- j'ai longuement hsit entre la mer et la fort, qui m'apportent normment aux heures les plus matinales

----------


## Invit

> - j'ai pens que dvelopper n'tait rien (pure rcitation) ! concevoir un mcanisme adroit, par contre, est bien plus complexe et ...est tout.


Que tu mprises a ou pas, il faut bien que le dveloppement soit fait
Tu peux concevoir une fus base sur une thorie totalement novatrice, il reste que si personne ne sait souder, tu ne pourras pas la fabriquer 
Et note bien, que je ne suis pas dveloppeur.

----------


## babaothe

> Que tu mprises a ou pas, il faut bien que le dveloppement soit fait
> Tu peux concevoir une fus base sur une thorie totalement novatrice, il reste que si personne ne sait souder, tu ne pourras pas la fabriquer


salut, Jerome_Mtl

Certes, mais :
- dans ce cas, le meilleur endroit pour souder est alors... devant son poste de soudure (le PC) et la pice  souder (l'appli)
- je ne crois alors pas que l'on souderait mieux dans un environnement autre que celui de l'atelier de soudure, cette dernire opration (la soudure) n'tait que la rcitation de gestes techniques appris 
- la conception, par contre, peut tre favorise par d'autres environnements. Elle s'loigne de la rcitation pour laisser toute sa place  la cration. Il en va de mme dans tous les domaines de cration  :;): 

NB : mme pour un simple travail d'expos : l'tape essentielle sera la conception du plan. La rdaction  proprement parler ne fera que suivre mcaniquement.

EDIT : c'est en tout tat de cause ainsi que je perois la chose, personnellement. Et c'est donc la raison de ma rponse, qui n'entend d'aucune manire dnigrer ni les soudeurs, ni les dveloppeurs (j'en suis).

----------


## Samish

ALut, 

Je travaille  mon compte, surtout chez moi...


1/ Codage : 
Au calme, bureau bien large, bon fauteil de snateur, multi cran of course, casque pour tl mais pieds nus sur bonne carpette !!!! Sans distraction (tv, musque, etc...)

Par contre :
- pauses obligatoires  (jeu, lire les nl ou bout de code developpez.net par ex.  :;):  )
- petite sieste de 20 min vers 13/14h
- faire du code perso (tuto, tests) sans rapport,  repose.
- super productivit le we

Quand tu regardes l'cran sans avancer, comme une vche : 
lche l'affaire, va faire un tour, lave toi les pieds  :;): , etc...



2/ Rflexion :
Pas de papier, souvent :
- sous la douche
- en conduisant sur autoroute, longs trajets (c pas bien, je sais)
- en faisant une pause tv ou jeux
- sommeil ! Lors de gros projets je code en rve !???

Bref partout sauf devant l'ordi. 
Faudrait que je m'achte un carnet (dsol, l'ipad, ipod ou consors je supporte pas pour 

rdiger des notes, la "main manuelle de l'homme" c'est mieux  :;):  ).

3/ Notes :
Aux "non codeurs" :
Ce boulot crve un max !
Le soir, a peut tre "lgume land" (lavi, mangi, pichi, couchi)

Aux "codeurs" :
Faut qu'on cre notre ligne de vtements de travail  :;): 
Style multi poches pour : 
- chiffon (nettoyage cran, lunettes)
- mini aspiro (pour touches clavier tjrs pleine de m*rd*)
- etc...

A+ Samish

----------


## tomlev

Pour moi c'est le canap  ::): 

Bien install avec le clavier sur les genoux, la tl 32' branche au PC  2 mtres de moi... et la police de Visual Studio en taille 16 pour y voir quelque chose  cette distance  ::aie::

----------


## galien

> - j'ai pens que dvelopper n'tait rien (pure rcitation) ! concevoir un mcanisme adroit, par contre, est bien plus complexe et ...est tout


Tout est question de contexte de de moyens, une quipe de 50 personnes ne produira pas la mme chose qu'une seule.
Effectivement, une grosse quipe va tout spcifier avant codage, allant de la structure aux algorithmes.
Le dveloppeur unique devra faire avec moins de ressource et donc tout sera moins spcifi et ralis  la vole.

----------


## vincent.mbg

Sur un bureau je trouve a bien.
Il m'arrive de coder allong sur le ventre  mme le sol si je souhaite me faire chauffer le dos au soleil mais, a fait vite mal aux coudes et ce n'est pas super pratique.  ::mouarf::  Aprs au lit je n'aime pas trop puis le PC risque d'touffer s'il est pos sur la couverture.

----------


## Antoine Galmiche

Ben en fait, le meilleur endroit pour coder c'est celui dont on ne se souvient plus... Parcequ'on tait tellement concentr !
Pratiquement, c'est quand mme le bureau, non ?

----------


## Chauve souris

Je suis d'avis de Fooshi je suis effar par cette mode qui impose ces immondes portables (et qui dgageront leurs carte mre au bout d'un an et demi, le mien un HP n'a pas failli  la rgle, mais j'tais en bateau...) o l'on voit des jeunes couples dgoulinant de bonheur (page d'accueuil de la Caisse d'Epargne) assis sur un canap avec un portable sur les genoux. Il y a mme pire : une pub pour un bouquin d'initiation "Je me mets  Word..." avec une nana allonge sur une grosse moquette, le portable devant elle (bonjour la ventilation de la bte). Non mais, vous imaginez utiliser Word dans ces conditions ? Un logiciel qu'on utilise pour les gros trucs, pas pour torcher un poulet  l'un de ses multiples auquel cas Windows Mail est bien suffisant.

Non, srieux, il me faut mon bureau, mon VRAI PC avec un super cran Full HD (c'est parfait pas seulement pour la vido), mon bon fauteuil pour mes vieilles vertbres et, surtout, des annexes de tables partout car quand je programme il me faut tout un tas de doc imprime sous la main.

----------


## _cheval_

Pour coder : bureau.

Par contre je concois presque tous mes algos et diagrammes uml dans mon bain.

Je me suis decoupe une planche en bois de la taille de la largeur de ma baignoire sur laquelle je peux mettre carnet et stylo.
Et generalement apres 2h de bain je sors avec mon carnet et me precipite a mon bureau.

----------


## Gouyon

Personnellement quand je suis plong dans mon code je fais abstraction de tout ce qu'il y a autour. C'est seulement une fois que je lve le nez du clavier que je me rend compte si la situation tait confortable ou non. Pour exemple la pire situation que j'ai eu a t de corriger un programme quasiment  quatre pattes dans un hlicoptre avec ambiance 45C senteur de krosne et sifflements aigus des gnrateurs de courant  ::ccool:: .
D'une manire gnrale je prfre le bureau. Parce qu' la maison c'est avec mon monstre de 3 ans et demi sur les genoux qui commente et veux absolument toucher au clavier et  la souris

----------


## gabest

Pour ma part je prfre coder sur ma petite table, assis dans mon fauteuil un peu dglingu. Pas sur mon portable car j'aime faire face  un grand cran avec le plus de fentres facilements visibles. Il m'arrive  certains moments d'tre  genou devant ma table, je trouve cela relaxant.

----------


## Kenji

Dans ma baignoire...Je suis tout de suite sous tension

----------


## Remizkn

> Personnellement quand je suis plong dans mon code je fais abstraction de tout ce qu'il y a autour. C'est seulement une fois que je lve le nez du clavier que je me rend compte si la situation tait confortable ou non. Pour exemple la pire situation que j'ai eu a t de corriger un programme quasiment  quatre pattes dans un hlicoptre avec ambiance 45C senteur de krosne et sifflements aigus des gnrateurs de courant .
> D'une manire gnrale je prfre le bureau. Parce qu' la maison c'est avec mon monstre de 3 ans et demi sur les genoux qui commente et veux absolument toucher au clavier et  la souris


Je vois que Rambo code lui aussi, entre deux missions au Vietnam... :;):

----------


## _Xavier_

Pourquoi est qu'il n y pas l'option *Garage* , endroit o beaucoup de grands projets informatiques ont fait leurs premiers pas ? 

Je prfre un bureau avec une vue sur un paysage de campagne pour avoir l'effet de contraste que a fait avec le monde virtuel de l'informatique. A Toulouse j'ai eu la chance de faire tous mes stages dans des environnements pareils et j'espre continuer  en profiter aprs les tudes.

----------


## Kenji

> Parce qu' la maison c'est avec mon monstre de 3 ans et demi sur les genoux qui commente...


a c'est cool d'avoir quelqu'un qui commente ton code  ta place  ::mouarf::

----------


## Contrec

```

```

Voil du code clair bien document  :8O:

----------


## jkakim

Je prfre coder sur mon bureau. L, je la facilit de dballer ma rame de papier sur la table. Sur le lit ou canap je ne sait pas vraiment crire.
Un bureau de 26 c, un doux tapis pour poser mes pieds nus et une lumire faible dans la salle pour rester constamment concentrer sur mon cran.

Quand au meilleur endroit pour raisonner, c'est la douche ! Ma douche, ma vraie source d'inspiration !

----------


## une_tite_question

Le train c'est pas mal aussi pour travailler. J'ai eu  faire des petits trajets de 30-45 min en train corail j'ai jamais t aussi productif et inspir.

----------


## babaothe

> Le train c'est pas mal aussi pour travailler. J'ai eu  faire des petits trajets de 30-45 min en train corail j'ai jamais t aussi productif et inspir.


salut
Tiens ! tu utilises donc apparemment toi aussi le logiciel Corail.Draw ?
Gare aux passages dangereux (ceux  niveau), effets de brouillard, ajouts de *bruit*, etc...
Et comment gres-tu les effets de tremblements ?

----------


## Invit

Le bureau, parce que depuis la fin de mes tudes, je n'ai pas crit une seule ligne de code ailleurs que sur mon lieu de travail !

----------


## Ange_blond

HAa mon bureau, rien de tel !

Surtout depuis que j'ai mon triple-screen  ::mrgreen:: 

Cel dit, si j'avais un portable (un vrai hein, pas mon vieux de 2003) je serais tent de coder depuis le canap et/ou le lit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gouyon

> a c'est cool d'avoir quelqu'un qui commente ton code  ta place


Ouais surtout quand les commentaires ressemblent  a
*kdfbBN  MRFZ ZENDO nblz NGO%  nlnzzrpjig aeL?V20489T RTBHAZR89 TYG*

et encore la c'est clair et lisible parce que des fois c'est mlang au code  ::cry:: 


```

```

----------


## Gouyon

> Le train c'est pas mal aussi pour travailler. J'ai eu  faire des petits trajets de 30-45 min en train corail j'ai jamais t aussi productif et inspir.


Je devrais avoir un portable sous peu et comme je fais pas mal de train je vais voir ce que a donne. Mais parmi les gens qui utilisent des portable dans les trains j'en vois plus qui regardent un film que qui codent (allez parfois y en a un qui fait de l'excel)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> que qui codent


ksako ?  ::lol::

----------


## Gouyon

ben c'est un gars (ou une fille mais c'est encore plus rare) qui tape sur un clavier pour inscrire sur son cran des incongruit du genre


```

```

----------


## Invit

Pour ma part je trouve la solution sous la douche.
Ca peut paraitre bizarre mais lorsque j'ai un problemes hop je vais prendre un bain et la j'ai des idees a profusion.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pour ma part je trouve la solution sous la douche.
> Ca peut paraitre bizarre mais lorsque j'ai un problemes hop je vais prendre un bain et la j'ai des idees a profusion.


Tu es de la famille de l'homme de l'Atlantide ? Avec les doigts palms et tout ? Whaou ! ... ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Tu es de la famille de l'homme de l'Atlantide ? Avec les doigts palms et tout ? Whaou ! ...


 :8O:  y'a des annes que j'avais pas entendu parler de cette srie  :8O:

----------


## Sunchaser

> y'a des annes que j'avais pas entendu parler de cette srie


Ben ... oui ... mais ... quand j'tais petit c'tait "a la mode", vois tu.
Comme les pantalons "pat'eph", tout ca, tout ca.
Que veux-tu, le temps passe.

----------


## Lyche

> Ben ... oui ... mais ... quand j'tais petit c'tait "a la mode", vois tu.
> Comme les pantalons "pat'eph", tout ca, tout ca.
> Que veux-tu, le temps passe.


j'ai quelques annes de moins que toi et je regardais aussi, peut-tre pas  la mme priode, mais j'aimais plutt bien cette srie!

----------


## Gouyon

> Pour ma part je trouve la solution sous la douche.
> Ca peut paraitre bizarre mais lorsque j'ai un problemes hop je vais prendre un bain et la j'ai des idees a profusion.


Ah oui la fameuse mthode Claude Franois ::aie::  Pas trs au point il faut dire qu' l'poque le PC rentrait difficilement dans la baignoire et a faisait plein de court circuits.

----------


## slim_java

> Sinon qu'on je coince sur un pb d'algorithmie c'est sur le trne (toilettes) que je trouve la solution


Idem  ::mouarf::

----------


## Laur3nT

1)
Dans le train !
 - le tlphone portable ne passe pas, ou mal, je ne suis pas drang
 - lorsque le contrleur annonce un retard, a me fait parfois plaisir de pouvoir finir mon algo
 - les gens autour dorment et ne font pas/peu de bruit (contrairement  certains openspaces et/ou salles de TP)
 - Lorsque mes yeux dcrochent et que je regarde le paysage, c'est franchement agrable

Attention tous de mme, j'ai dj loup un arrt concentr sur un problme...

2) A la maison, avec le cendrier et la musique (< Fumer tue) quand personne n'est l, qu'il est 3h00 du matin et que le tlphone dors ^^

3) Au bureau, le matin tt ou le soir tard, lorsque seul les plus passionns (g33k/malade du boulot) sont prsent

4) Partout ailleurs, quand on aime on ne compte pas :p

----------


## SnakemaN

> Moi j'ai pris du plaisir  coder en vacances  la mer sur une terrasse d'un appartement en regardant passer les gens aller  la mer en famille, le son de l'eau et des gamins qui s'amusent, les oiseaux et tout (pour info c'tait au cap d'Agde).
> 
> Bien sr j'ai aussi fait des choses normales de vacances...


Au cap d'Agde, lol allez avoue que c'tait un camp de naturiste  ::mouarf:: 



> Vous pensez que je suis normal ?


Heu...non  ::aie:: 

Sinon pour ma part sur un bureau avec plusieurs crans ou au moins un grand, large.

Sinon il est vrai que beaucoup de solution viennent en marchant, au caf ou au p'tit coin :p

----------


## Ange_blond

> Sinon pour ma part sur un bureau avec plusieurs crans ou au moins un grand, large.


J'avoue que depuis que je suis pass au triple-screen je code mieu :p
(1 cran pour VS, 1 cran pour le reste de VS et le chat devpez.com  ::mrgreen:: , et le dernier pour les video/zic'  ::ccool:: )

----------


## curt

Bonsoir  tous,

ma rponse peut surprendre, amuser, ou choquer !! tant pis.

Mais si vous saviez le nombre d'ides et de solutions que j'ai trouv en allant aux toilettes.....  ::oops::  j'ai presque pas honte de l'avouer !!!! (y aurait-il une connexion neuronnales entre le haut et.... le bas ??? On verra bien  l'autopsie  ::aie:: )

Pas commum comme endroit, surtout qu'il arrive, vu l'tat de l'endroit, qu'on y reste pas longtemps..... optimisation du temps de rflexion diront certains ! Impratif et efficacit rpondrais-je !

Evidemment, je n'ai pas fait de codage aux toilettes.... y'a des limites tout de mme  :8O:  (l'iphone d'une amie a tout de mme finie dans mes toilettes... pas waterproof l'engin ! - je parle de l'iphone !)

Curt

----------

